# First Fatty Ideas



## woodchucks (Apr 17, 2011)

I have been smoking meat for awhile now, believe it or not I have never done a Fatty. Gonna try my first one. I have read alot of the Fatty posts and can't decide what to stuff my first one with. Am thinking of using Italian Sausage pepper jack cheese and   Jalapeño peppers. Would like to hear everyone's favorite Fatty. Or ideas what else I could put in mine.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## ellymae (Apr 17, 2011)

I am an advocate of the naked fatty. Don't get me wrong, stuffed fatties have their place and I have done my fair share of them, but nothing beats the simplicity of a naked fatty.

Now - having said that... I just pulled off 2 that were stuffed with scrambled eggs, onions, peppers, and hash browns.

I have also done a ruben fatty using brats and an Italain fatty with spinach and mozzarella and garlic.

Really, just like ABT's, the sky is the limit with it comes to fattys  - good luck and have fun!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 17, 2011)

I really like a basic fattie. Provolone & fresh spinach, and of course the bacon wrap.


----------



## woodchucks (Apr 17, 2011)

So any thoughts on the sausage? Italian or Regular?


----------



## djm3801 (Apr 17, 2011)

I used Itailian for my first one and while it was OK, I used too much. Stick to a pound of whatever you use.


----------

